

Ask HN: Portable 17" second monitor? - h34t

Has anyone here heard of such a thing as a truly portable second monitor?<p>I travel a lot but find it very difficult to do web work with only my 17" macbook pro, yet my 24" BenQ external monitor is a real pain to drag around, and either impossible or expensive/bulky to bring on flights. I'd love to have a second 17" screen, identical to the one in my MBP, that I could bring with me in my bag.<p>I tried a web search for this but couldn't find anything useful, so thought I'd check here.
======
alabut
I used to use multiple laptops and control them from a single keyboard using
Synergy. It's not exactly what you're looking for (can't drag documents
between windows) but it goes a long way, like being able to offload all the
administrative stuff (email, IM, music) to one screen and then work in the
other.

~~~
h34t
Yeah, I could see that being useful.

My current laptop is maxed out at 2 gigs of RAM so I have to buy another one
anyway to handle large-format design work. Maybe having both laptops with me
will be good enough. Still, looking at how thin and light laptop screens are,
I find it weird that nobody has packaged one up to be portable and
independent.

